# RAW partition



## balanga (Jun 13, 2017)

I have a disk which I'm trying to repartition. According to `gpart show da0`:-


```
=>       63  234441585  da0  MBR  (112G)
         63   80030017    1  ntfs  [active]  (38G)
   80030080       1664       - free -  (832K)
   80031744   20971520    2  linux-data  (10G)
  101003264    2097152    3  linux-swap  (1.0G)
  103100416       4754       - free -  (2.3M)
  103105170  131331375    4  ebr  (63G)
  234436545       5103       - free -  (2.5M)
```

According to Windows Computer Management, the 4th Partition is described as a RAW Healthy Logical partion and has a driver letter assigned. Is there any way to tell if there is anything on this partition?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 13, 2017)

Try using file(1) on the /dev entry to see if the OS recognizes the file system. For example:


```
root@macron:/dev # sysctl kern.disks
kern.disks: ada1 ada0 cd1 cd0
root@macron:/dev # file -s ada0p2
ada0p2: Unix Fast File system [v2] (little-endian) last mounted on /, last written at Tue Jun 13 01:54:28 2017, clean flag 0, readonly flag 0, number of blocks 262144, number of data blocks 253831, number of cylinder groups 4, block size 32768, fragment size 4096, average file size 16384, average number of files in dir 64, pending blocks to free 0, pending inodes to free 0, system-wide uuid 0, minimum percentage of free blocks 8, TIME optimization
```
Ergo: this partition uses the UFS file system.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2017)

This is probably useful: Wikipedia: Extended boot record


----------

